# The Moons of Mars



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2003)

I found the following interesting site, and thought it had some fascinating information. 

I also thought that some of this would be especially interesting for SF writers - notably because of the reference to Phobos having useful water filling its cracks:

From: http://stardate.org/resources/ssguide/mars_moons.html



> Two small moons, Phobos and Deimos, orbit Mars. The larger moon, Phobos, passes across the Martian sky from west to east twice a day. It would look about half as big as the full Moon does on Earth. It's also so close to Mars that you couldn't see it from the Martian poles.
> Deimos is farther away and moves slowly from east to west. Deimos would look like a small dot of light in the sky. Phobos is slowly moving closer to Mars. In another 50 to 100 million years, it will crash into Mars.
> 
> Phobos is small, dark, and airless. And it's one of the driest bodies in the solar system.
> ...


----------

